# Water Pump 298



## ILCAMPER (Aug 9, 2011)

Where is the water pump located on 298RE? I want to winterize and pump the anti-freeze thru the lines using the pump!


----------



## KTMRacer (Jun 28, 2010)

If it's like the 298, it is next to the bed on the "drivers side". Lift up the carpet on the box in line with the outside water inlet.


----------



## wiscoheels (Oct 24, 2009)

That's where the pump is. It is easy to get at, but with the slide out on our 298, the slide out has to be pushed out. Easy to winterize.


----------

